# I never listened to Peer Gynt



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Grieg. I've listened to most of his works, including those less popular. But I never listened to complete Peer Gynt, one of most famous classical works. It's kind of obsession. I decided to listen to it after I've heard _In the Hall of the Mountain King_ conducted by John Barbirolli. Great interpretation. So I've decided to look for his recording of complete Peer Gynt. Unfortunatelty, it's not avaiable in any shop that I checked. And I have checked many of them - my local shops, online stores, online auctions. Everything. It didn't worried me too much. I started to get another recordings. I remember having 4-5, all by world-famous conductors. The problem is that just after getting such recording I listened to In the Hall..., to compare it with Barbirolli's. I never liked any other interpretation as much as his, so I told myself that I won't listen to any other recording until I find one, that will include _In the Hall_... conducted as good as on Barbirolli's recording. THEN AND ONLY THEN MY HEART SHALL BE OPENED, AFTER 1000 YEARS OF SLAVERY AND THE GREAT DRAGON SHALL FALL... AND I SHALL MARRY THE BRAVE KNIGHT THAT WILL RECOMMEND ME MAGNIFICENT RECORDING OF PEER GYNT THAT WILL BREAK MY CURSE... BREAK THE EVIL SPELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ARGH!!!!!*

<evil spirits howlin'> <terrible storm> <the sky turns red> <Aramis vanishes, sucked in by magical gate that suddenly appears and then vanish as well>

...

<silence>


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anybody seen Aramis lately . . . ?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I do enjoy your eccentric posts.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I like this one.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

bassClef said:


> I like this one.


I have that as part of Jarvi's complete works with orchestra set. Fantastic recording of the full Peer Gynt: scenes, recitations, arias, and everything! It's really an accomplished piece on the whole, a sort of oratorio, in a sense. I do wish Grieg had written more such works.


----------



## jeffnc (Dec 25, 2009)

If you're talking about this one, I think it's great. After you hear Hall of the Mountain King with words, you won't want to hear it any other way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

jeffnc said:


> If you're talking about this one, I think it's great. After you hear Hall of the Mountain King with words, you won't want to hear it any other way.


I have the same one, terrific version, the best I have heard


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Peer Gynt is worth listening to. 
My favorite version. It is not the full set but it is the incidental version. 









http://www.amazon.com/Peer-Gynt-Edvard-Grieg/dp/B000026KQ6/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1261763687&sr=8-22


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah the Jarvi one is the best, and pretty easy to find, go for that one..


----------

